# Brahms piano no.2 Backhaus/Böhm question. Help!



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi there folks,

I'd like to purchase an album with the bespoken rendition of Brahms piano concerto no.2. Can anyone please tell me which is the best-sounding or whether there are significant differences among these three albums? I'm confused...

























Thanks in advance for your help!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

The two Decca discs are the same studio recordings. I don't know whether they differ in sound quality. Both are remastered, but I can't tell you whether they are the _same_ remastering. The Brahms was recorded in 1967, the Mozart in 1955.

The Orfeo disc includes different performances that were recorded in concert in 1960 and 1968.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks a lot. I've got a few albums from the Decca Legends series and they all sound stunning. I've got none from "The classic sound" series to compare with though.

Regards,

Vincula


----------

